# Logging sled and cart



## West River WoodWorks (May 19, 2012)

Found these in the Hiawatha National Forest up in the UP of Michigan.
[attachment=5698]
Used these to get the logs to a 200' cliff and then rolled them down to the beech.
Tom


----------



## Mizer (May 19, 2012)

We could of used that a couple weeks ago.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 19, 2012)

:rotflmao3::lolol::hatsoff:
Tom




Mizer said:


> We could of used that a couple weeks ago.


----------

